# VDC off light staying on



## gbest03 (Feb 15, 2006)

*VDC off light staying on**SOLVED***

I installed Sat radio today, as well as a Valentine One radar detector, and did the Nav hack while I had it all apart.
My only problem is "VDC off" light stays lit when the engine is running.
Pushing the switch does nothing.
I did not touch that plug, I did however, tap into the power wire on the seat heater switch, which is right next to it.
The battery was disconnected while I did all the work.
Any clue what I should be looking for?

UPDATE

I read the service manual, and once the battery has been disconnected, the VDC OFF light will remain lit until the vehicle has been driven in a straight line for at least 30 seconds.
:givebeer:


----------



## boris (Apr 10, 2005)

thats correct


----------



## derelicte (Feb 20, 2006)

Oh, that explains why my vdc light came on when I was screwing around with the fuses. Good to know!

Thanks!


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

derelicte said:


> Oh, that explains why my vdc light came on when I was screwing around with the fuses. Good to know!
> 
> Thanks!


I'm looking at buying an 06 PF, so what does "VDC" stand for?


----------



## gbest03 (Feb 15, 2006)

NPath said:


> I'm looking at buying an 06 PF, so what does "VDC" stand for?


VDC= Vehicle Dynamic Control.

A very neat safety system that senses changes to the vehicles intended path.
It will apply brakes and cut power as needed to counteract oversteer or understeer.
I play with it all the time in my G35 coupe in the snow, gas it around a corner, and as the rear end starts to slide, you feel one of the front brakes and the opposite rear brake engage to put you back in a straight line.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

gbest03 said:


> VDC= Vehicle Dynamic Control.
> 
> A very neat safety system that senses changes to the vehicles intended path.
> It will apply brakes and cut power as needed to counteract oversteer or understeer.
> I play with it all the time in my G35 coupe in the snow, gas it around a corner, and as the rear end starts to slide, you feel one of the front brakes and the opposite rear brake engage to put you back in a straight line.


Thanks for the explanation... that's interesting. Guess no one can do donuts in the snow, huh.  I was surprised when a colleague of mine mentioned Mazda has a rain sensor. The wipers adjusts as more or less rain falls.


----------



## gbest03 (Feb 15, 2006)

NPath said:


> Guess no one can do donuts in the snow, huh.


Sure you can, just shut it off.


----------

